# Chicken Artichoke Spinach Casserole



## Bean208 (Feb 24, 2008)

I found this recipe when I was first married and it has been a favorite ever since!!!  Hope you all like it as much as we do!

Chicken Artichoke Spinach Casserole
4 bonless skinless chicken breasts
2 or 3 cans of artichoke hearts, chopped
1 package of frozen chopped spinach, thawed and squeezed
3/4 cup mayo
3/4 cup parm cheese
garlic powder 

Depending on my mood I either place the chicken in the bottom of a casserole dish or sometimes I cut it into bit sized peices and place it in the dish.  Mix all other ingredients together in a bowl and if chicken is whole spread over chicken and if chicken is cut up mix with chicken.  Bake in oven at 375 for 35 minutes or until juices run clear.


----------



## SixSix210 (Feb 24, 2008)

This sounds really really good... too bad I'd never ge it past either DW or DS   Any suggestions for sneaking this past two VERY picky eaters who scowl at me, and threaten great bodily harm, every time I so much as glance at an artichoke?


----------



## meshoo96 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ohhhh, my dh...you can glance and you can cook it all you want, but I REFUSE to try it...sorry dear.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 24, 2008)

sounds delicious, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds really interesting. I've never actually 'cooked' with mayo before - is it possible to describe what it is like once you have baked it in the oven, please?


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 25, 2008)

Mayo gets a little greasy in my experience when you bake it. 
That said, this sounds like my kids wont touch it. That means it's gonna be AWESOME! 
Sounds like an artichoke dip I make.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 25, 2008)

Mayo is great to cook with!  In fact, one of our favorite ways to enjoy flounder filets is to coat them with mayo, sprinkle with seasonings, & bake or broil depending on the thickness of the filets.  The mayo turns golden brown & bubbly while keeping the fish nice & moist.

Your chicken recipe looks terrific - thanks!  As a matter of fact, I'm making a similar spinach/artichoke recipe tonight (minus the chicken) to accompany a meatloaf.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 25, 2008)

well, think I'll lash out and try!


----------



## Fiona (Feb 25, 2008)

Tried it for the kids using turkey escalope, spinach, mayo, grated emmental & paprika - excellent & thank you!


----------



## jkath (Feb 25, 2008)

SixSix210 said:


> This sounds really really good... too bad I'd never ge it past either DW or DS   Any suggestions for sneaking this past two VERY picky eaters who scowl at me, and threaten great bodily harm, every time I so much as glance at an artichoke?



that's what immersion blenders are for   !


IMO, any recipe with artichoke and spinach HAS to be yummy! Thanks so much!


----------



## QSis (Feb 25, 2008)

You know, six six, if you quarter the artichoke hearts, heat them up (either nuke or steam) and serve them with little individual bowls of melted butter (I like to add a smashed clove of garlic and a few squeezes of lemon to my butter) to dunk the artichoke chunks in, you may have a couple of converts.

Serve it to yourself, and make them try just one chunk each.  SO good!

Lee


----------



## SixSix210 (Feb 26, 2008)

jkath said:


> that's what immersion blenders are for   !



 You rock.


----------

